# ملخصات دروس في الهندسة الصناعية



## د محمد السلامة (14 فبراير 2009)

[FONT=&quot]اود المشاركة في ملخصات دروس المواد التي درستها في برنامج الهندسة الصناعية في جامعة الملك فهد في الظهران. أتمنا من الجميع الاستفادة منها و خاصة طلاب الهندسة الصناعية.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]موقع ملخصات دروس الهندسة الصناعية[/FONT]


----------



## صناعي1 (14 فبراير 2009)

د محمد السلامة قال:


> [font=&quot]اود المشاركة في ملخصات دروس المواد التي درستها في برنامج الهندسة الصناعية في جامعة الملك فهد في الظهران. أتمنا من الجميع الاستفادة منها و خاصة طلاب الهندسة الصناعية.
> 
> [/font] [font=&quot]موقع ملخصات دروس الهندسة الصناعية[/font]



نرحب بك د. محمد، و نتمنى ان هناك تواصل مع المنتدى. و نشكرك على الاضافة القيمة


----------



## فتوح (15 فبراير 2009)

مرحباً بك د/محمد وجزاك الله خيراً

ونود ان تجعل لنا من مواضيعك نصيب


----------



## رئيس جمهورية مصر (25 فبراير 2009)

اي حد عايز يعرف اي حاجة عن الهندسة الصناعية او مقرراتاها يبعت يقولي


----------



## bob libya15 (1 مارس 2009)

*مرحباً بك د/محمد وجزاك الله خيراً

ونود ان تجعل لنا من مواضيعك نصيب*​


----------



## مهندس فيلسوف (2 مارس 2009)

نرحب بسعادة الدكتور الذي بوجوده معنا في هذا القسم اثراء التجارب والخبرات
ونشكره على بادرته الطيبة 
ونود ان يكون التواصل بيننا يستمر وكذلك في التبادل المعرفي وكل جديد في هذا التخصص
نكرر تحياتنا.......


----------



## القيصرY (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العضو رئيس جمهورية مصر وكل المهندسين الصناعيين
انا طالب في الهندسة الصناعية واريد دروس عن التحكم في الجوده ، والمحاكاة ، و بحوث العمليات الصناعية


----------



## صناعي1 (4 مارس 2009)

القيصرY قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العضو رئيس جمهورية مصر وكل المهندسين الصناعيين
> انا طالب في الهندسة الصناعية واريد دروس بحوث العمليات الصناعية



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49016


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 مارس 2009)

thanks 4 a goood informations


----------



## فاتح روما (14 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووورررر كتييييييييييييييررر يا دكتور


----------



## م.عزوز (19 مارس 2009)

*مشكور ,, ,,*

السلام عليكم دكتورر ,,,


وأنا أشكر لك هذا المجهود ,,,, 


وجزاااك الله خيرا على ماتبذلة من جهد ........


----------



## السفيرة (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور ....اريد ان احصل على هذه الملخصات ارجو ان تعطيني الموقع الذي توجد فيه الملخصات لحاجتي الماسة لها لدخولي امتحان الكفائة العلمية لنيل شهادة الماجستير


----------



## المهندس أمجد (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك يا دكتور

وبالتوفيق


----------



## الرضي عبد الكريم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا دكتور مهندس سلامة


----------



## lakim (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و زاد في اجركم


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل* *وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## المهندس حمودي2010 (4 فبراير 2010)

جهووود مباركه وأتمناء أن تضع لنا ملخصات لبحوث العمليات ومحاكاة النظم والتحكم في الجودة ومراقبة المخزون


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dodobodo (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


----------



## الزيتونة (8 فبراير 2010)

اود شكر الدكتور واطلب منه معلوماته عن السيطرة النوعية والجودة


----------



## albaheeri (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و فقنا الله جميعا بعيدا عن الأطراء و الثناء لك ما تقدموه فهذا واضح من غير شهادتي المسينكة اصلا المهم هو طلب مني لأهل الاختصاص منكم أحتاج مراجع و شرح عن تخطيط إحتياجات التصنيع manufacturing resource planning و لكم منا جزيل الاحترام ...الشكر .... التقدير....


----------



## wael m h (25 فبراير 2010)

ممكن مساعدة في مادة السكون .......ستاتيك...........


----------



## بنت العرب المصرية (1 أبريل 2010)

ساعدوني اكرمكم الله اسكن في منطقة صناعية و احلم بانشاء متجر لمستلزمات المصانع وحولي مصانع نسيج وادوية و اغذية كل شئ فما هي الكيماويات الاساسية التي ابدا بشرائها لمتجري و كذلك الاجهزة البسيطة 
اجيبوني بالله عليكم شكرا


----------



## سمير ملودي (22 أبريل 2010)

ابحث عن مثال لنظام كيميائي يحول الى معادلة رياضية


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررر


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## الصناعي قمه (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم حلوة مواضيعكم


----------



## eng tariq (8 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا رب .... ومشكور كتير دكتور


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكؤت


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووورررر كتييييييييييييييررر


----------



## ahmedetch (19 فبراير 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

